# Producer's Pride Feed



## JimS (May 4, 2011)

I haven't been very happy with the results I'm getting on my meat rabbits lately. At 10 weeks they are only weighing in at 4-4.5 lbs but still have a lot of fat deposit too. I have two does. My problem is partially genetic as the litters from the one doe are worse than the other My bucks will eat the feed fine then suddenly stop eating it. (they still act hungry and will clean up hay so they are healthy) I'm thinking the problem may be changes in the feed. I've been buying from the local feed mill for as long as I've owned rabbits (my dad works for them, but I also know other guys who work there and don't feed it) I've never had problems before but lately it's been terrible it seems. 
Producer's Pride 15% is available at my local TSC. Has anyone had any experience with this feed bad or good? They also sell Manna Pro Gro but it's quite a bit more than I am paying now (almost $5 a bag)
Thanks everyone.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I fed Producer's Pride very briefly and didn't like it. It was dusty and the overall quality of my rabbits did not seem to be what it was before changing. I had better luck on Manna Pro, but I've had even better results on Purina Show. Purina is more expensive ($18.99 for fifty pounds) but I like what I see more than saving a few dollars.

I will note that depending on your location, the food will come from a different mill despite being the same brand. I have rabbit friends in a different region who hate Purina and had bad luck with it such as poor condition, rabbits not eating, etc. I also have heard of people who really like Producer's Pride. My best advice would be to talk with other rabbit breeders in your area to see what they like or purchase some of the food and see for yourself.


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

I agree with AprilW about buying a bag or 2 to try out. And for the exact reason that she mentioned about different mills producing it. I really have been happy with the Producer's Pride products from our TSC, but I haven't fed the rabbit feed. I have about the same grow out rates you do, but I feed a lot of naturally foraged food so I was expecting to have to wait an extra month or two to get the same weights that folks get off of pre-formulated feed. I am feeding a mix of dry COB (Producer's Pride) and BOSS right now, along with a few different types of hay and foraged feed. I am also feeding a tsp of Manna Pro supplement to each (even though it has ingredients I don't love... it makes me feel better, like my "insurance" or something, lol)

I will say that even though my kits are around 4-5 lbs at 10/11 weeks, they grow FAST during the next few months! It may be because that is when I put them in their own cages so they're not playing as much...


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I count myself lucky as the local feed store carries the circle M brand of feed 18% at 13$ a bag my local SS co-op sells a very high quality rabbit feed though 4$ more a bag I usally mix in a bag or 2 every month . there is an old saying that the kits a made in the nestbox .is your doe a good milker? perhaps adding a teaspoon of calf manna to her feed willboost her production iv also heard adding some hulled oats and boss helps . i'v found that feeding a few apple slices as treats is a good apitite boster and a constant supply of fresh clean water is important athirsty rabbit won't eat .I noticed better growth and general health after adding automatic watering


----------



## JimS (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
I will check around and maybe just try a few bags on the next litters.
The does are both excellent mothers and support 8-10 kits without trouble. 
My biggest complaint is the low weight gain and excess fat


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

I try a bag od everything I can find of all price ranges. Its kind of out of curiousity. I personally found the Producers Pride to be very similar to Manna Pro in terms of its dustiness. I would feed it to my dry does and bucks. I really liked Manna Gro for the nursing does and growing bunnies but my TSC only has it by special order. Right now I am using Purina Fiber 3 and I am reeaally liking it. I supplemented the nursing does with a little extra BOSS and quaker oats "just in case". Very little dust, poo seems less smelly, and I think the bunnies are growing the best of all feed Ive tried. Pricey though but its the same as Manna Pro at $18 +/- a 50# bag.


----------

